

Contrast between 2005 and 2013 may not be so high - EGreg
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-says-these-two-images-show-how-radically-the-world-has-changed-since-2005-2013-5

======
J_Darnley
Fuck you Business Insider! I will look at your content even if I have to
disable the page style.

